# kitty getting shaved



## Cassiesmum (Oct 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me roughly how much it is going to cost for my poor kitty to get shaved she is going to the vets tommorow.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Honestly I have no idea, I was wondering why your kitty is being shave.


----------



## AmberD (Dec 29, 2003)

At my Petsmart, we charge $54 to bathe and shave a cat, plus do their nails and ears. a lot of vets sedate them, though, so it may be more.


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I will preface this with saying, most people shouldn't do this but I am very lucky in that I can shave my own cat. I do this because he matts so easily and he gets so hot in the summer. The heat really bothers him, much more than my other two. We don't have air conditioning and he was very uncomfortable so thought we'd do the shaving thing. I CAN do this only because he is so laid back and actually loves being shaved. He purrs when the buzzer is on, if you can believe that and he rolls to the places I need to get....I am so not kidding. And he will lay there until I am done. He will stretch, let me lift his legs...it's so funny. A rare cat indeed. And he actually looks quite cute. I don't shave him for the cooler weather, his fur is growing back so fast. I would have never tried it had he not been the relaxed cat he is. I do have the proper equipment as well. As I stated, I wouldn't normally try this though as I don't think most cats would respond as he has. To answer your question, one of my friends has her cat shaved at the vets and she pays $50.00 and her cat is there several hours.


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

Do you shave him like a little mini me lion? lol, that would be funny.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

BowerR64 said:


> Do you shave him like a little mini me lion? lol, that would be funny.


Some of the cats at the place I work just got shaved like that this past week. Soooo cute.  I will have to post pics after this coming weekend. 

Why does he need to be shaved? Hope it goes well!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We had Magnum shaved (mini-me lion type ) earlier this year and it cost us about $50 CAD

Edit - had to post a pic:


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I don't have a digital camera or scanner so can't post a picture but Lewis's cut is somewhat similar to the above picture posted. I shave him further up to the neck neck, I get rid of the mane because for him, that really cools him off for the summer. I also trim the cheek area (not the whiskers of course :wink: )
as his cheek hair is really thick and long. I also leave the whole tail. He's actually quite adorable, he loves his cut and it's so soft. The only thing, and it really didn't matter to us, but I think there is a possibility that the hair may not grow in the same. The hair that has grown back on Lewis is not quite as dark. So if that is important to you I would research that and talk with your vet. I'm only an "expert" with my own cat.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

The price varies, so best to call around your area to get some prices. Poor kitty, I hope you can find someone soon. Good luck, pls update us with your experience.

For those who don't get why cats need shaving, the most common reason is bad matting on long-haireds. Another is so they can deal with a hot summer. Here's some good info in these threads:

Shaved Cat pic
Just shaved cat


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

When they are shaved to they clean themself as often? less furr means less rooming right?


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

There was no change in Lewis's grooming habits...he cleaned himself just like always. It was like he never had a haircut. It was easier for him if anything else.


----------

